
Show HN: Screen-clean: automatically clean up screenshots from your Mac Desktop - ryanatallah
https://github.com/ryanatallah/screen-clean
======
ponyous
Thanks. I'm doing this manually every few days and have so far about 1300
screenshots in that folder. It's a simplest possible way to keep a diary if
you spend most of you time on a computer.

